# Have you used Esha 2000?



## Chubbs

not sure if this is the right forum category, but unfortunately, I unknowingly bought some sick neon tetra from my local fish store, which had infected the rest of my school/shoal (which ever it is). Gradually loosing them over the course of the last year. Tried Prima fix, Melafix, Garlic, high temp, salt, Interpet fungus and fin rot tonic... whilst it has slowed, I still have two that are quite bad with loss of fins and ulcers. Unfortunately, one of them literally exploded whilst at work. It’s eye was popping out with an ulcer underneath and what looked like it’s intestines had come out.

I’ve ordered a product called esha 2000 for next day delivery as an emergency attempt to rescue the remaining tetra from this. Has any one else got experience of this product?

No other fish or shrimp are affected, some of which have been in the tank far longer than the tetra.

I’m hoping this won’t hurt the other fish or plants, what was your experience like with the medicine? Any issues?


----------



## BubblingUnder

Used Esha2000 myself a few months ago to treat a fungus problem with one of my Cory's. Treated the entire tank as directed the water turned blue during the treatment. Seemed to slow the fungus down but didn't cure it on the Cory concerned it eventually died but it was a stunted fish so proberbly genetically weak anyway (I shouldn't have bought that Cory & won't use the supplier again).

The fungus didn't spread to my other Corys, Discus or Ammano shrimps which were were unaffected by the treatment & all my plants were ok. I was slightly concerned about using it with my shrimp as the treatment contains copper but the instructions said it was well tolerated by shrimp. Good luck with tank.


----------



## Chubbs

Thank you. Yeah I haven’t been back to that store, even for chemical or food products. Does the blue stain or does it disappear on it’s own?


----------



## BubblingUnder

Chubbs said:


> Does the blue stain or does it disappear on it’s own?



The blue stain disappeared gradually as I did my normal weekly water change but didn't spoil the look of the tank.


----------



## Tim Harrison

I've used pretty much all eSHa products including 2000 and had a great deal of success.
Blue staining is a bit of a problem with 2000 but it cured the problem, and like Chubbs mentioned it disappears after a short while. 
With most diseases it's often a sign that something else ails the tank, so part of the treatment is perhaps finding out what caused the disease in the first place.


----------



## Chubbs

Tim Harrison said:


> so part of the treatment is perhaps finding out what caused the disease in the first place.



No idea how to investigate. No other fish have it. Tank is visually algae free and water is crystal clear... smaller inhabitants are fine, so unlikely to be bullying from larger fish. Weekly water changes. Filter is cleaned out once every one or two months, although this was done at the weekend just gone. The only chemicals that I add to tank are ferts daily and prime at WC, I did have the temp on low due to a broken heater, however the warranty replacement arrived so I’ve bumped it back up to 27c to see if maybe it’s ICK? Although when I tried garlic there wasn’t any change in condition.

Is the staining permanent, I.e is the silicone or any tubing now tinted blue?


----------



## Tim Harrison

Chubbs said:


> Is the staining permanent, I.e is the silicone or any tubing now tinted blue?


No, not that I remember, my gravel took on a blue tint though, but it went after a short while.


Chubbs said:


> No idea how to investigate...I did have the temp on low due to a broken heater,


Perhaps just one of those things, but a sudden drop in temp could well have been the trigger.


----------



## Chubbs

Tim Harrison said:


> Perhaps just one of those things, but a sudden drop in temp could well have been the trigger.




I think the cold water (dropped to 18 for a couple days) May have made it worse. The ulcers certainly seemed to be more prevalent. I’ll see how it goes now that the replacement heater is in. Thanks for your feedback on the medicine. It arrives today, so will get that in the tank as soon as possible. I’ll take out the twin star reactor as that’s white, so don’t want it staining or affecting the medicine.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Don't forget to take in to account the capacity of your filter when calculating the dose and take any absorbent media out, like charcoal or purigen.


----------

